#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Jurist gezocht

## waterbloessem

Gdm,
Ik ben op zoek naar iemand die een vaststellingsovereenkomst voor mij na wil kijken.

----------


## Maria5

Goedemorgen, 

Ben je nog steeds opzoek?
Ik ben Juriste.

----------


## waterbloessem

H bedankt voor je reactie maar het is inmiddels al opgelost

----------


## Maria5

> H bedankt voor je reactie maar het is inmiddels al opgelost


Mooi, graag gedaan  :Smilie:

----------

